# Advice & Suggestions



## mexicalialan (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello All!
I am a brand new "newbie" to this site. I currently live in Mexicali, BC, Mexico - which I HATE! My wife [Mexican national] and I [Class AA ******] wish to purchase a large Class A motorhome and move to SOUTHERN Mexico... I favor Chapis... maybe Tabasco...

I am seeking :"country life"... not live in a major city... a very small one is a real "maybe". Speak enough Spanish to get by... of course my wife is fluent. I can only read a little Spanish - want ads - is about my limit.

Previously, the furthest south in Mexico I have been is Oxaca, Oxaca. I want GREEN... a place for a small garden... NEED access to water and electricity - without having to run pipe/electric cable for blocks and blocks... and it has to be accessable to the RV [40 foot long] . I would like to purchase [my wife] a SMALL land parcel that would suit as "home" for the RV, my 8x12' garden... NEAR or in a small village which has bus service to a town for major shopping. We are not bringing a car... just a couple of bicycles. We wish to live quietly, peacefully and become real members of our new community. I am 71 years old with a VERY small SSA pension...We are not RICH GRINGOS willing to pay the "****** tax"...
Ideas? Suggestions? Contacts who would speak with me? ANY help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks for your help!
IF anyone is interested in an inexpensive home [10 years old] in Mexicali... contact me... mortgage payment is about US$230 a month....


----------



## nomad1952 (Sep 6, 2016)

I plan to live in Mexicali over the winter from December until it gets too hot for me in 2017 and I would be interested in renting your place if you don't sell it soon.
Also I'd like to know more about Mexicali. I've never been there but lived other parts of Baja including Tijuana, Rosarito & Ensenada so don't want to return to somewhere I've already been.


----------



## mexicalialan (Oct 6, 2016)

*Reply to nomad1952*

Dear nomad1952:
Years ago Mexicali was a "rose on the boarder"... a nice friendly town where you didn't have to double lock your door before you went to the corner store. Today, ALL is different! Mexicali just became Mexico's number one city to get "disappeared" in... Crime is horrible... there are jobs, but many of the people who came from southern Mexico lack the Mexican documents to work and get a job in Mexico... so they turn to crime to get by. I am ASSUMING you would drive here - Mexicali is litterally on the other side of the fence from Calexico, CA, south of El Centro, CA.... by going to Tucson you can easily drive south to Guaymas which is about the same weather as here... but has a bay and fishing... and is a LOT more friendly! MY email is NOT ALLOWED TO POST ... IF you send me your phone number [NO long distance charges on calls to the USA or Mexico any more] I would be happy to discuss Mexicali and wha you are seeking!
Thanks
<snip>


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe you should have asked your wife to spell check the states you mentioned. 
Chiapas------Oaxaca.


----------



## mexicalialan (Oct 6, 2016)

OK... Chicois8... you know my secrate... can't spell for beans!
Thanks
Alan


----------

